# MAC - Pro Longwear - September 2013



## Richelle83 (Aug 29, 2013)

Place all of your *MAC Pro Longwear Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
​ ​  

​ 
 	Check out the Pro Longwear discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------

